# Restarting learning curve with REW and an UMIK



## lucadelcarlo (May 17, 2013)

Giving it a go again - learning to use REW, after taking a several month long hiatus from this. The intent is not to test home theatre setups but rather to measure performance of various loudspeaker designs. If this isn't the ideal area of the forum for getting started, please do redirect. 

Questions:

1. In preferences, under output, I've just 2 choices as opposed to 8 (shown in the minidsp instructions on using the UMIK usb mic). They are "HD Audio output 1" and "HD Audio output 2". I'm selecting 1, assuming the full 8 option is not necessary for my purposes. Is that correct? 

2. In preferences, under input, I've "USB Audio Device 1" and "USB Audio Device 2". The UMIK does not appear there by name, but I've read elsewhere that it can show as "USB Audio Device 1". Selecting this option. Correct? 

Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## lucadelcarlo (May 17, 2013)

Would it indicate a problem if the SPL meter reads 89 db before producing any signal? How to handle? The room is not dead silent - I live in the city and there's traffic noise several floors below. Windows are of course shut. I've tried "Calibrate" on the meter, but not sure if this 89db starting point with no signal indicates something is wrong, too much base line signal or gain on the mic, or something along those lines....

Also, when I click "start measuring' unless the ASIO buffer set high (1024 samples), a distorted sweep is heard. Does this suggest a problem?

Hope to hear back...thanks in advance.


----------

